# Advantage Oil & Gas - AAV tsx / nyse



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

"Advantage’s primary focus is our Montney natural gas and liquids resource located in Glacier, Alberta."

Home page: http://www.advantageog.com/






StockCharts: https://tinyurl.com/y7gc3k23

CEO Andy Mah on BNN - Christmas 2016
http://www.bnn.ca/video/advantage-still-an-analysts-darling~1023156


Disclosure: I have a small position in AAV.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Zylon, not sure of the point you are making? I would note that is the NGL's that make the wet gas plays go around. You may want to consider their pricing when graphing.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I doubt anyone is going to jump into an investment without doing their own DD (at least I hope that's the case).

For anyone interested, the place to start would be the latest _Investor Presentation_ at the home page linked in post #1. 
I always try to remember to link to the company's home page when starting a new thread. 
Insider trading transactions are also worth a look, but not so easy to access any more without signing up.

NGL prices aren't available for easy comparisons, on charting services I use, far as I know.

Latest spot prices from https://www.eia.gov/naturalgas/weekly/#tabs-prices-4


----------

